# Drau Huchen



## BASS HUNTER (12. September 2007)

hier ein paar schöne Huchen(hucho hucho) aus der Drau

Kapitalere Huchen gibts sonnst nirgendswo auf unserem Planeten!


----------



## Clouserfan (12. September 2007)

*AW: Drau Huchen*

Hallo Basshunter!
Sind ja kapitale Huchen! Dickes Petri allen Fängern. Dürfen da auch Fremde angeln, oder ist das nur Einheimischen vorbehalten? Da die Fische so kapital sind werden sie bei euch sicher releast?
Alle Achtung! Clouserfan


----------



## rob (12. September 2007)

*AW: Drau Huchen*

sehr schöne fische,zum teil kenn ich die fotos schon.
die drau ist sicher ein super huchenwasserl!
da will ich auch mal mit der fliegenrute im winter fischen.
@clouserfan: die huchenlizenzen sind sehr teuer.tageskarten gibt es in einigen abschnitten.
auch kannst du zb in einem hotel wohnen die einen flussabschnitt gepachtet haben.da kannst du dann 2 tage oder mehr fischen.
in den meissen revieren gilt folgende regel: du kannst in der saison einen huchen entnehmen.mindestmass ist oft ein meter.
lg rob


----------



## Chris Corda (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Drau Huchen*

Servas,

das zweite Bild ist kein Drauhuchen, sondern ein Gailfisch.
Gefangen von Franz Nestlberger auf Zopf.

LG


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Drau Huchen*

Ein was????|bigeyes


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Drau Huchen*



Chris Corda schrieb:


> Servas,
> 
> das zweite Bild ist kein Drauhuchen, sondern ein Gailfisch.
> Gefangen von Franz Nestlberger auf Zopf.
> ...




er meint damit ,der fisch ist aus der gail(ein fluss)#6


----------



## schadstoff (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Drau Huchen*



Chris Corda schrieb:


> Servas,
> 
> das zweite Bild ist kein Drauhuchen, sondern ein Gailfisch.
> Gefangen von Franz Nestlberger auf Zopf.
> ...



Der 2te Post in 6 Jahren .....na Gugge da !


----------

